# dvd upconversion



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

Why do upcon DVDs look odd to me? I don't know any technical terms, but when I'm watching a DVD upconverted, it reminds me of a soap opera. 

Frame rate maybe? Watching it just seems really awkward, granted the images are of higher quality, usually; though something just isn't right. Anyone else notice this or have I had too much Sailor Jerry's tonite?


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

It can depend on what type of upconverter is being used. If the one you are using is also doing motion enhancements to get a 120Hz frame rate that will be the culprit. It makes film's 24Hz frame rate look like video frame rates. A lot of the time it's just because most upconverting DVD players are cheap and actually hurt the image more than help it. 

I personally don't like most upconverting DVD players as they introduce artifacts into the image that I can see. I prefer to let the display do it's job, unless either it is being shown through a low end display or the DVD player has an increadibly good upcoverter.

Knowing what equipment are you using would help make a better determination?


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

Actually just shopping at the moment. But so far a lot of the floor models at my local b&ms look like this.


----------



## trevordj (Feb 22, 2009)

I always thought the same thing. That is until I got an Oppo. I have the Blu-ray version, but their regular DVD player is supposed to do an even better job of upconversion which is hard to believe as the BDP-83 does a phenomenal job. 

I didn't know they had discontinued their regular DVD player, although you may still be able to find it used on home AV forums or flea-bay


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I know Zuki listed those OPPOs' before on another site [ kinda best bang for the buck ]


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

ihartred said:


> Actually just shopping at the moment. But so far a lot of the floor models at my local b&ms look like this.




Honestly if you are shopping right now I wouldn't even bother with a DVD only player. Pick up a Blu-ray player instead to stay current. Personally I have always liked the Pioneer Elite units, barring last years player. No one can figure out why but on last years players the upconversion was utter crap. This years line is great and cost less. Also the Panasonic units have been getting great reviews and the one I say at a clients house looked great, but it was on a Pioneer Eleite plasma so that is sort of a cheat.


----------



## Slusbe (Jun 27, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> I know Zuki listed those OPPOs' before on another site [ kinda best bang for the buck ]


OPPO is the bee's knees


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the OPPO 983 and love it. Can't compare to other upconverting players though, this is the only one to have been in my home system.


----------

